# Real or fake?



## cwolfman (May 14, 2004)

Hello all,

I know this is asked over and over, so I'm sorry to ask again, but since I have no experience with Cuban Cigars....

I was given a gift from a family member, he told me he had got me a box of Cubans. I thought they would be fake befor I ever even saw the box. But, now that I have the box, I think they are the real deal. Wondering if someone can tell me.

He said he has a box of Cohiba on they way for me too, but I am a bit worried that these might be fake, because I hear so many of them are.. Is there any good way to tell right off the bat. I have read some great info about the seals and stuff... Anyway.. here is a pic of my new box he gave me....


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

What are the first 2 letters on the warranty label? Also, can you get some pictures of the cigars themselves?


----------



## cwolfman (May 14, 2004)

sirxlaughs said:


> What are the first 2 letters on the warranty label? Also, can you get some pictures of the cigars themselves?


Is this good enough?


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Honestly they look pretty good to me. Is the cap of the cigar almost flat? And does it have the triple cap?


----------



## cwolfman (May 14, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Honestly they look pretty good to me. Is the cap of the cigar almost flat? And does it have the triple cap?


Yeah, cap is almost flat, but it has a slight roundness, and looks tripple capped.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

the box is real from the photos


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

How do they smell?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

They do look pretty good.


----------



## cwolfman (May 14, 2004)

Well.. they smell very good And, I will be smoking one pretty soon. The person who gave them to me swears the are real for sure. I'm pretty sure they are, but we will see if the Cohiba's are when they arive.

Thanks for all your help guys! Thats why CS rocks!  

Wolfman


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

cwolfman said:


> Well.. they smell very good And, I will be smoking one pretty soon. The person who gave them to me swears the are real for sure. I'm pretty sure they are, but we will see if the Cohiba's are when they arive.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys! Thats why CS rocks!
> 
> Wolfman


Where did they get them? I am not asking for a specific vendor name, just how did he acquire them?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They certainly look like my 05 Epi 2s.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Wish I had a family member who would give me gifts that that.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Wish I had a family member who would give me gifts that that.


:tpd:

They look just like my box as well. I think they are legit, but the best way to tell is by lighting one up.:w


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

azherfer said:


> Wish I had a family member who would give me gifts that that.


Wait a minute if they are anything like you David I bet they do. You've had some pretty impressive bombing runs...especially that 10ct box of Siglio VI!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

If the warranty seal has HG they should be 05's. They look really good in my opinion. But like everyone will tell you, the proof is in the pudding. Let us know how they taste. :2


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

They look real if your still not sure check the label with a black light i do it with every box i buy makes me feel better


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Like everyone else has been saying, those HdM's look legit. Next step is to smoke one and see if it tastes legit. :w 
Labels, seal, box, etc all point towards good stuff. Enjoy'em. :dr


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

They look real from the pictures you posted. The seal that only shows up under flourescent light is also on fakes these days so it won't tell you too much if it shows. I like to check every once and a while just for the hell of it but I haven't yet caught a box with an incorrect seal. The true test is obviously the construction of the cigar and how it tastes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cwolfman said:


> Yeah, cap is almost flat, but it has a slight roundness, and looks tripple capped.


It simply *has* to be said. Send me five or six of them, and I'll let you know if they're real or not. :c


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

The cigars themselves look good, but I notice that the box construction looks a little rough as does the microprinting line on the bottom of the label looks a bit dodgy (this could just be the picture tho, if it looks good to you then i would say real), im not saying they are fakes, im not experienced enough to say for certain but these points throw up a little doubt for me.

Let me know how it turns out with the Cohibas


----------



## cwolfman (May 14, 2004)

Just a quick update….

I found out where he bought them, and from the looks of it, and from everything I have read and heard, they are a very reputable place to purchase Cuban cigars. So, I decided to see for myself. After smoking one last night, I can say from my very little experience with Cuban’s that this cigar is “not” a fake! Man it was good!!!

Thanks for all the info and help everyone.

I’ll let you know about the Cohibas. He told me he was getting them from a friend, so I wont be too surprised if the are fakes. I’ll take a pic or two and you guys can let me know what you think when I get em… Thanks again.

Wolfman


----------



## stargazer (May 23, 2006)

If you want to the seal, I can put it under my jewelers loop and at least tell you if the seal is correct. Also, include on of the labels from a cigar. I have received a box from a supposedly reputable dealer that was fake. With out the jewelers loop, I would have never been able to prove it. Everything looked that good. Unbeleiveable how good they have gotten with all the counterfeits.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've seen lots of bad microprinting on genuine seals.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

They look good to me from the pics..But being that they are HdM Epi's and not a common counterfeited smoke IMO, I would say they are real but wouldnt put it pass anyone to forge them. If it were a Cohiba on the other hand, I would inspect the hell out of them from an unknown source.The truth is in the Cigar. :2


----------



## stargazer (May 23, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> They look good to me from the pics..But being that they are HdM Epi's and not a common counterfeited smoke IMO, I would say they are real but wouldnt put it pass anyone to forge them. If it were a Cohiba on the other hand, I would inspect the hell out of them from an unknown source.The truth is in the Cigar. :2


I received a box of Fonseca #1 fakes. They are counterfeiting everything now. They have the equipment. Might as well use it.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

cwolfman said:


> Just a quick update&#8230;.
> 
> I found out where he bought them, and from the looks of it, and from everything I have read and heard, they are a very reputable place to purchase Cuban cigars. So, I decided to see for myself. After smoking one last night, I can say from my very little experience with Cuban's that this cigar is "not" a fake! Man it was good!!!
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear you say this after smoking one because for me I have not smoked a cohiba that was not significantly aged that was good. I don't mean to say I thought they were fakes, just that they didn't do it for me. I can smoke a PSD#4 after 2 years and say, yeah it is my fav smoke, but an 04 sig VI is bland right now. I had a Sublime at a herf recently that was a gift from a good friend and found it boring, what can I say, I don't have the patients to age a cigar 10-15 years before I smoke it since I have inly been enjoying them for 2 years.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

cwolfman said:


> But, now that I have the box, I think they are the real deal. Wondering if someone can tell me....


I have a box of the same sticks and everything about yours looks fine...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

DaveC said:


> the box is real from the photos


I agree w/ Dave...they look to be the real deal.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

cwolfman said:


> Is this good enough?


You can also go on over to Cigar Aficianado and look up their articles on fakes cubans; they are very informative on both labels, boxes and seals.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Don't worry if the box looks a little rough. That is the norm with Cuban cigars. I have a few cabinets of legit smokes where the slide top does not fit quite right.


----------

